
Drone footage shows Apple Mac removed at Epstein's place before FBI raid today - sschueller
Footage from July 7th, 2019 with Mac: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;tBkmhnUJZPY?t=117<p>Footage from July 17th, 2019 with Mac gone and what appears to be painters tape: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;MsbqnEX1xvk?t=39<p>Footage from raid (August 12th 2019), painters tape gone and no mac: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Dn0G-my-0a0?t=161
======
sschueller
Clickable Links:

[https://youtu.be/tBkmhnUJZPY?t=117](https://youtu.be/tBkmhnUJZPY?t=117)

[https://youtu.be/MsbqnEX1xvk?t=39](https://youtu.be/MsbqnEX1xvk?t=39)

[https://youtu.be/Dn0G-my-0a0?t=161](https://youtu.be/Dn0G-my-0a0?t=161)

------
KiDD
In the third video there is an iMac on the table, you think it's a different
one?

~~~
sschueller
You are correct, I didn't see that, thanks. I guess that is probably the same
one but why did the FBI wait so long to raid? Risk of evidence being destroy
even by accident is quite large. What if a painter accidentally broke the Mac
to a point were the data could not be restored?

------
romanovcode
This thread will be locked and removed.

~~~
sschueller
Why, does it violate the HN guidelines?

